# Brit play in Toronto stars Newfie Royal Marine



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2014)

> The Two Worlds of Charlie F. is a British play that opens with an agonizing scene of an actor playing the role of a young soldier lying in an English hospital.
> 
> He’s coming out of a coma, screaming. In his delirium, he believes he has been captured by the Taliban in Afghanistan, and they are questioning him under torture.
> 
> ...


ctvnews.ca, 21 Feb 14


----------

